# Alchemie mit 3.2



## Rumsteak (8. August 2009)

Hallo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit Mittwoch ist wie wir alle wissen der Patch 3.2 auf den Liverealms und zu meiner großen Freude entdeckte ich das Alchis blaue ("alte") Gems + Äonenzeugs zu Epicgems machen können.
Nun stellst sich mir die Frage ob es eventuell rentabel sein könnte von Elixier- auf Transmutationsalchi umzusteigen?
Ich mache generell nicht soviel mit dem Alchi, da die Kräuter meist mehr wert sind als die daraus herstellbaren Flasks/Elixiere.
Dazu wäre zusagen das ich einen Twink besitze der Juwelier auf 450 ist und ich fleißig jeden Tag die Daily mache um Rezepte zu sammeln, könnte also ggf auch direkt weiterverarbeitet werden.
Oder ist die Chance einen Procc zu bekommen so gering das man genausogut bei der Elixier-Spezi bleiben kann?


----------



## Dark_Lady (8. August 2009)

Also ich bin Trans-Alchi - hatte aber bei den letzten 20 Transmutationen vielleicht 1x nen Procc dabei - kann aber auch nur dummer Zufall sein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerlomator (10. August 2009)

1 von 20 kommt ja sogar rechnerisch exakt hin. Man hat nur ne 5%ige Chance auf einen Proc.


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (10. August 2009)

Mhm ich hab überlegt transmu zu verlassen... dann kam der Patch.. Nach 2 Tagen (je ein 3er und ein 2er proc) die es mir ermöglichten die Kardinalrubin-Quest sehr früh zu vollenden und der heute aufgetretene 5er Proc beim erstellen einer Kardinalsrubins lassen das alt aussehen.

ich sags mal so. wenn du täglich transmutierst lohnt sich irgendwann transmu scho, aber net übermäßig...


----------



## Kerlomator (10. August 2009)

Mir ist nicht ganz klar wie du mit einem 3er und einem 2er proc in kurzer zeit die kardinalsrubine kannst
wenn man für die quest doch 5 verschiedene epics transmutieren musst ?


----------



## Dark_Lady (10. August 2009)

man muss nicht 5 verschiedene Steine transmutieren, 5x der gleiche geht auch - allerdigngs zählen Proccs nicht, man kann die Q also nicht dadurch eher abschliessen, weil nur der Vorgang des transmutierens den Punkt für die Q gibt - egal wieviele Proccs dabei rauskommen sollten. (hatte auch nen 3er-Procc dabei, hat aber nix daran geändert, dass ich nur einen Stein angerechnet bekam für die Q)


----------



## Imanewbie (13. August 2009)

glaube nicht das es sich rechnet da man die Steine relativ schnell über verschiedene Wege besorgen kann (ruf,transmutieren,ich glaub auch marken,...) Der Markt wird sehr schnell gesättigt sein und die Preise für die Steine fallen in den Boden. Geschäft macht man zz mit juwe wenn man nicht altägliche Rezepte lernt und anbietet.

mfg


----------



## Mosaik (14. August 2009)

Ich bastle mir auch epic Gems auf CD natürlich den roten, aber nicht zum Verkaufen sondern zum Sockeln meiner Items. In dem Fall "verdiene" ich Gold weil ich es mir spare teuer einzukaufen und ok die Marken kann man ja auch tauschen.

Wenn man seine Ausgaben minimiert, verdient man bei WOTLK mehr als genug ohne wirklich zu farmen oder so.


----------



## Byakko (14. August 2009)

Mal eine andere Frage, so aus reiner Neugier.

Hat jemand von euch beimn Fläschen des Nordens schonmal Angriffskraft bekommen?
Ich bis jetzt noch nicht, bekomme entweder ZM oder Stärke, leigt ja aber vielleicht daran das ich Dudu bin ^^


----------



## Xergart (18. August 2009)

liegt an dudu,weil du bekommst entweder stärke,ap oder zm, je nachdem welche kalsse mit welcher skillung du bist.
zumindest war es bei mir immer so^^


----------

